# CrimCobe, now with fillum.



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done young son


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice Salti, keen to hear how you all went.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

KingCobe likes all CrimCobe's fish


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Paulie, learn to answer your phone bru!

Is all you could catch a cobe? Slipping there crakinator, seems Eli is challenging the Alpha Dog, from one who caught none to catching all!

And CAV, seems you've just slipped into the background.....settling for lippers.....Oh what is this kayak fishing world coming to???

PS: Eli catch a shave bru, dont let those hobo influence you to much!


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

how big was it salti??


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

good fish mate, hanging to get back up there after the trip with scater, hopefully it'll keep firing for a while yet.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That COBE was still a bit green eh? Looks like he gave you a tail slap in the face as he went in to the hatch too.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

One fish hey? Good to see you didn't donut after spending three days up there.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like you had marshmellows with your brekkie ,going all soft on the crab eater Salti,bring out the donga and beat the COBE Drum.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

CAV said:


> It's nice how he neglects to put the pics of the 2 spanish I caught as well.


You're on the outer man, Tarzan is the new pup :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> The cobe took the bait 3m under the yak.Warning,coarse language.


Love it.
So much to comment on.
First the slimy turned inside out, then the surgical precision of the re-rig, then the bite off, then the pantomime of a human davit, all under the soundtrack of a comic. That fish put the beat on you, perrito.

* * * * *


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Zed said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > The cobe took the bait 3m under the yak.Warning,coarse language.
> ...


Awesome, Zed's fillum reviews......and Salticrak gets 5 cranky crabeaters!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Great fillum, the tail slap, the gaff-rock n roll. Unlucky on the first one. Keep em coming salti.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

"f#%^k me... Give me a chance"

Hahahhahaaa.... Love it!!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> ooh ya


hahaha funny s&#t salti....funny S&#t..... :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> It's always the arse ;-)


hahahahaha this is seriously funny shit


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice one salti, that COBE looked like he put up quiet a struggle.

Do you fellas do anything different to target cobes or is it a case of the mackerel move on and the cobes turn up in winter and its similar tactics?


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

W


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> For the prettiest boy in the pub.


fxxk me! Is that the best you've got!!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > For the prettiest boy in the pub.
> ...


It really is quite disturbing how he keeps on and on about how pretty you are.


----------

